# foreman 500 reduction



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its a 2012 foreman 500 ...how much does it cost to do a gear reduction ..parts wise ...if you know how much it would cost for a mechnic to do it, it would help..


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

idont think theres a gr out for the 2012s yet, but cud be wrong.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yo bruteforce10, how you turnin them outlaws with the gr? I got one on the way and im lookin at some tire options, thanks!!!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had an 07 forman 500 es and a gear reduction was gona cost me about 850 including install at dealer.. i would really do this mod if i still had it now cause when i put 1 inch spacer on it with 28x10x12 swamp lites it would barley pull evne in 1st.. lol .. i could pull any hole in reverse though ... go figure...


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

rajunxcajun55 said:


> Yo bruteforce10, how you turnin them outlaws with the gr? I got one on the way and im lookin at some tire options, thanks!!!!!!


It does decent. I have the 23% and i can do ok but i have put it in a bind once or twice to where it would barley spin the tires over. All in all if you ride only water/ moderate mud youll be ok. 

But after coming from a brute and going to a rancher i do not like it at all when i dont have power to spin the tires lol. Lets just say i am now in the process of boring it over, porting and polishing the head, putting a cam, and going to the biggest GR made which is like a 38% or somthing like that.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

turner makes one and xtreamrancher02 makes one but thoes are only for a 2011 and under but from what i have read the 2012 has the same motor just with efi so either gr should work a shop will charge about 250-300 to install and extream makes them for 350 or so i think


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

honda maniac said:


> turner makes one and xtreamrancher02 makes one but thoes are only for a 2011 and under but from what i have read the 2012 has the same motor just with efi so either gr should work a shop will charge about 250-300 to install and extream makes them for 350 or so i think


$250 to install a gr? thats ridiculous.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...if they get $250-300 just to install an already built reduction I need to like quadruple my prices for working on bikes.......I'll still be cheaper than that, lol.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> ...if they get $250-300 just to install an already built reduction I need to like quadruple my prices for working on bikes.......I'll still be cheaper than that, lol.


thats what I was thinking.


----------

